# Saddle Markings



## Courtneykbanker (Sep 21, 2018)

Hello Everyone! I was hoping to get some assistance. I just purchased a beautiful western saddle from an older couple who used it as a decor piece. It’s in great condition but can’t find the maker any where on it other than a flower stamp. Does anyone recognize this stamp?


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

That's a pretty standard flower stamp. You can find one like it nearly anywhere, and it may not be a maker's identification. I got one at Tandy Leather to make a stamped keychain when I was in middle school.


Are there markings or numbers on the underside of the seat? I've seen some there. A lot of saddles never did have a maker's mark.


----------



## Courtneykbanker (Sep 21, 2018)

There’s no markings anywhere I can see, there’s no numbers anywhere? Only thing I found was this but I’m unaure if it’s just worn leather or a marking


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

As I recall, doesn't a Simcoe have a flower stamp on the horn cap? but I think if it was a Simco it would have other markings on it to identify itself.


----------



## Courtneykbanker (Sep 21, 2018)

What other markings? I can look and take pictures it’s a beautiful saddle with detailed work and seems older to be just by the design. Thank you for your help


----------



## Courtneykbanker (Sep 21, 2018)

Is this something or are my eyes playing tricks on old leather 🤣


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry I see nothing but the rawhide that covers the tree. That's not a saddle maker mark but I know of. Do you have a picture of the of whole saddle?


----------



## Courtneykbanker (Sep 21, 2018)

Sorry for my delay. I will take a better picture from the side, the pommel doesn’t lean as forward as it looks in the picture.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Interesting. 

It may be an old catalog saddle. Sears and Montgomery Wards sold them. Unmarked.

They were made by good companies. Just with a little less style or options. Yours looks comfortable. If it has a rawhide covered tree, if say you have a dandy.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Bona Allen's had the 5 petal daisy and Simco had the 6 or 8 petal flower if I remember right but it usually was on the horn cap like wares said.
It's really hard to say as Simco was originally Crates but bought by Action Saddle Co. at some point and they were also sold through Sears and Montgomery Ward like boots said. They weren't all marked the same.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That's a really cool looking old saddle. The pommel is slanted forward and only has half of the seat padded. I have never seen a saddle like this before, cool.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Colorado Saddlery made one with big swells, 3 1/2 or 4" cantle, and half seat. For at least 40 years. I'm sure no expert. I wonder how much the pommel is slanted, since the OP says the photo exaggerates that.

I also wonder what the tree is made of. ( I always wonder that! . )


----------

